# Image Location Searches?



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tried using google image search for pics on internet of location in Scotland, but everyone failed to recognise the location, aware pics on iPhone and dslr will likely have gps location, but this is stock images on internet.
Does any members use any other apps as seems a mixed bag with my searches ,thanks Derek

This is one pic , I lost the location info for


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Old thread but did you ever find out where this location was? 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

